# Kendrick Perkins says he'll miss 2-3 months with pectoral injury



## BlakeJesus

> The pectoral injury Kendrick Perkins suffered on Halloween will keep him out for at least two to three months while he rehabilitates, the Pelicans center told NOLA.com.
> 
> Perkins, who started New Orleans' first three games, was hurt in the first quarter of a 134-120 loss to the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> He was averaging 5.3 points and 2.7 rebounds per game this season. While he wasn't expected to see major playing time, a right calf strain for Omer Asik put him in the lineup.
> 
> The Pelicans, who also are missing Norris Cole (left ankle sprain), guard Tyreke Evans (right knee) and forward Quincy Pondexter (left knee), have lost five straight after a 121-115 defeat to the Atlanta Hawks on Friday night.
> 
> The Pelicans have said there is no timetable for how long Perkins will need to recover. Cole and Evans also don't have timetables for their returns.
> 
> ''It's going pretty good just rehabbing, trying to get the strength back,'' Evans said, according to NOLA.com. ''That's pretty much it. I started running, which is a good sign. Just trying to get used to get back in the flow and working my way back up. Once I feel I can stop on the dime and be me, that when I'll be ready. I'm running on the treadmill and trying to strength it up.''


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14071303/kendrick-perkins-new-orleans-pelicans-miss-three-months-pectoral-injury-report-says


----------

